# garage mods



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how do i remove and replace pics of mods in my garage?

cheers


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Dont know mate, sorry  . but i would like to know how to set up my garage?

cheers steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

tis easy my fellow TT lover 

click on garage and on the left pane you will see add car then follow the instructions


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

lol why ask then silly Kammy...

:roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i wanted to know how to remove pics not how to set them up.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

surely its the same procedure but reversed :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

nope, i cant see a delete option or naything.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Click your vehicle from the left hand menu, select edit vehicle from the buttons, then the image tab at the top I think.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cheers Stu i will have a proper play later


----------

